# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Analiza wyników badań rtg kręgosłupa lędźwiowego

## Mathaus6655

Witam. Bardzo proszę o przeanalizowanie moich wyników badań rtg i podpowiedz co dalej robić. Mam 25 lat. Od kilku lat regularnie chodzę na siłownię, przykładając się do techniki wykonywanych ćwiczeń. Martwy ciąg odstawiłem po kilku próbach gdyż mi po prostu "nie leżał". Uczuwałem dziwny ból i czułem się niekomfortowo choć technika wydawała się być poprawa. Od jakiś dwóch miesięcy zacząłem odczuwać ból w odcinku lędźwiowym, nie był efektem jakiegoś konkretnego urazu, po prostu się pojawił. W tym okresie próbowałem kilkukrotnie ćwiczeń na prostowniki grzbietu na ławce rzymskiej, ale ból powracał, a dojście do sb zajmowało kilka h wiec i z tej części treningu całkowicie zrezygnowałem. Ból zwiększał się i zmniejszał, generalnie bezustannie delikatnie dokuczał. Podnoszenie ciężkich rzeczy stało się poważnym problemem. Wczoraj zeskoczyłem z wysokości mw metra na, zdaje się prawa nogę i od tej pory ból jest po prostu nieznośny. Poszedłem do poradni, skierowano mnie na RTG, po badaniu lekarz skierował mnie do neurologa w celu dalszej konsultacji rzucając coś o zdaje się "przesuniętych paciorkach", tym ze sam sb to zrobiłem na siłowni, nie wyleczę tego i jedynie rezonans coś możne wyjaśnić. Wizyta 9 sierpnia, a po ostatnich dwóch miesiącach wiem, że problem sam nie zniknie. Nie mam opisu zdjęcia gdyż to wymagało tygodniowego oczekiwania, a liczyłem, że szybko znajdę sposób na rozpoczęcie leczenia. Lekarz mnie nie badał, powiedział to wszystko jedynie po obejrzeniu zdjęć, wiec liczę, że ktoś z Państwa rozjaśni sprawę. Do tego czasu dostałem receptę na BIOFENAC 100mg  2xdziennie oraz DORETA SR 75mg + 650mg. Dołączam zdjęcia RTG. Dziękuje za wszelka pomoc .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------

